# Radical Bundle 3 by Sound Radix Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 1, 2018)

Full Review of the Radical Bundle 3 by Sound Radix *can be found here*

Radical Bundle 3 includes: Auto-Align, SurferEQ, Pi, Drum Leveler and POWAIR. Sound Radix is known for the very special and focused plugins that are unique when it comes to their specific role.








Full Review of the Radical Bundle 3 by Sound Radix:

*http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/31/radical-bundle-3-by-sound-radix-review/*


----------

